# Gout Attack



## REDDOGTWO

Getting over a slight attack of gout.  It is a good thing that I did not have to go anywhere yesterday as I do not think that I could have put a shoe on my left foot.  Still swelled up somewhat, but the pain is very tolerable today.  Get it once or twice a year, usually after the fact I figure out what caused it.

This time, my brother made a huge batch of Fleisch Keuchle and that is what I lived off of for about four days.  Worth it, yes, as I only get it about once a year which is enough, the only thing was way to much this time.


----------



## mbsieg

When I get one I use Aleeve it has sodium Naproxen which tends to make it go away in a couple of hours in my case.. Severe cases I have to go to Dr and get a MethylPredisone pack to get ride of it....


----------



## pirate_girl

I was diagnosed with gout in my left ankle back in October.
It's not a fun thing to deal with.
Aleve helps me too, Tylenol won't touch it because it's not an anti-inflammatory.
Right now it's being managed pretty well.
100mg of Allopurinol daily.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I thought gout was brought on by eating too much protein and alcohol.  

Does cutting back on those help?


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> I thought gout was brought on by eating too much protein and alcohol.
> 
> Does cutting back on those help?


That of course can bring it on, red meat and beer in particular.. 
I don't eat meat- I drink occasionally.
The list of foods to avoid to prevent an attack is endless and most of those foods are vital for good health.
I was told to avoid spinach and asparagus too.
Go figure.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I feel your pain ! That stuff hurts !


----------



## Bulldog1401

pirate_girl said:


> I drink occasionally.


Just before getting out the camera!


----------



## rico304

Bulldog1401 said:


> Just before getting out the camera!


----------



## alanejackson

I heard someone say once; "all pain in the body is caused by a lack of circulation". Thinking about it, that seems to make sense. And that goes for the lymphatic system as well as the blood system. I think gout could be caused by a blockage/restricted flow in the lymph system. From my studies, the lymphatic system is like the sewer pipes in a house.

I think it scares women away when I tell them my wife will give me and the kids a massage every night.


----------



## bczoom

alanejackson said:


> I heard someone say once; "all pain in the body is caused by a lack of circulation". Thinking about it, that seems to make sense.


You are kidding, right?

Please review your biology and focus on the nervous system.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> I heard someone say once; "all pain in the body is caused by a lack of circulation". Thinking about it, that seems to make sense. And that goes for the lymphatic system as well as the blood system. I think gout could be caused by a blockage/restricted flow in the lymph system. From my studies, the lymphatic system is like the sewer pipes in a house.
> 
> I think it scares women away when I tell them my wife will give me and the kids a massage every night.


I think you're thick is what I think!!
Gout IS caused by too much uric acid in the body.
Proper meds and lots of water helps get rid of the crystals between the joints that causes the pain in the first place.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Lots of water usually clears up the initial symptoms in a day or so.  It takes a week or so to get to the point where I forgot I even had it.

I will not try roto rooter to clear stopped up anything or clear the flow.

I will try Aleeve next time.


----------



## alanejackson

REDDOGTWO said:


> Lots of water usually clears up the initial symptoms


 
Yes. Try lots of water before you eat the stuff too, or all the time. I have found that helps with colds and about everything. The sewer pipes in a house work better the more water flows through them.

Lots of water intake causes/or allows the kidneys to do their job filtering the blood. Less kidney operation cause stuff to build up in the blood. During sleep kidney fuction is said to decrese by up to 50%. I think this cause/allows something to build up in the blood that puts you under/to sleep.

*Cure in the Cause
Or
History Is behind Us

It's recorded, that many years ago, in the history of China, there was a rule in medicine, that a person was not allowed to go into a human body, deliberately. If a person's body was laid open due to injury, observations could be used to better man's understanding, but a deliberate compromise of the body's protective housing was not tolerated, for a period of hundreds of years. In a world of cause and effect, the reason for such a rule, the events leading up to the necessity for such a rule should be revealing.
At the moment, when a person is revived due to electrical cardiac stimulation, it appears to be a major medical achievement, on TV, in the media. Yet, follow-up studies show that many times the person will die a few days later from the same problem when no one is around.
Recent human transplant experimentation shows us that our bodies do not except organs unlike our own. Some foreign types survive within our bodies longer than others, but eventually the transplant recipient dies due to his immune system failing. This is a fact, is it not?
Is not a persons blood a fluid organ flowing within a system of veins and arteries? We know we can avoid certain problems associated with blood transfusions by selecting a certain type. But are we failing to recognize many problems which take longer to show themselves? Such as AIDS? If the donors blood is rejected by the receiver, how long would it take for the receptor to lose the battle against the foreign invasion? In medicine, there is a rule of doing no harm. That means, if a child does not die today due to a blood transfusion, it may look nice, and make a lot of people happy and wealthy for the moment, but if it causes harm to many down the road, it's not a good thing.
Tuberculosis/consumption is a problem that comes about due to a person not understanding the importance of sleeping in a raised bed. It is associated with the Cowboys, street people, and others who do not see sleeping raised as a priority. Sleeping on the ground wastes energy through dissipation, which the body would use in other ways, leaving the body in a weakened condition, susceptible to colonization, and therefore able to play host for the incubation and dissemination of unwanted parasitic lifeforms.
Human history tells of many plagues brought about due to man's ignorance, such as, when rodent populations in an area become too dense, the air becomes unhealthy due to too many woodstoves in a stagnant area, or when doctors practicing on corpses move from that room into the operating room without due consideration. When these problems arise, in the end the cure is found in the Cause. The cure comes about due to a change in our behavior. We stop doing the wrong thing that we recently began doing.
The study of Magnetrition points out that previously it was unknown, even to doctors, that all warm-blooded animals must reorientate periodically in a magnetic field similar to the Earth's because many of their cells obtain a required degree of circulation within them only by keeping a magnetically migrating organal moving. With this new understanding, comes many questions. Such as, how important is it that blood be kept moving through our body for it to be kept healthy? 
Why is it, that the inhuman practice of keeping oneself and or others alive through the use of another persons body parts, not recognized as cannibalism anymore? Is it like being led to see freedom fighters as terrorists? Are these symptoms of being capitalist diseased?
I don't think giving more money to doctors and their pharmaceutical corporations will cure problems such as AIDS, but I would not rule it out as a cause.
It used to be, only some doctors were quacks. But now, with the AMA, they all have to be like their leader.
*

*DO I HAVE A LYMPHATIC FEVER?*
*OR*
*DOCTOR WHO HAS TWO HEARTS?*

1) Is the cardiovascular system used to transfer heat, thus, controlling the body's temperature? 
2) By closing capillaries and decreasing blood flow, can the cardiovascular system, by choice, cause the body's temperature to increase, purposefully?
3) Does the lymph system rely on body movement and temperature, to maintain normal function? 
4) Now, in human beings, can an increase in the body's temperature, and/or movement, cause "rapid lymphatic function?
5) Is breathing, (lung and diaphragm function), utilized in lymphatic pumping?
6) Is "flight muscle function" utilized in cardiovascular pumping?
7) Does the heat of the chest and abdomen add to movement within the lymphatic heart, and like the draft of a chimney, cause a depression, or suction, in the outer lymphatic system?
8) Does the cardiovascular system utilize the constant function of flight muscles to maintain blood circulation?
9) Can the lymph and cardiovascular systems be found less divided, or less distinguishable, at a earlier time in our evolution, and was the lymphatic heart utilized for circulation within the body deprived of flight muscle function?
10) Can looking at the anatomy of the sphinx moth, be like looking millions of years into our past, as it is when we look at the stars?
* Cells alive and about to divide are warmer, and will rise to the top of the lymphatic heart faster, to be removed from the system and checked by the body's filter system.


_*ORNITHOL*_
1) Are the sections between valves in the lymph system, actually small digestive tracks, that begin to digest the waste from each cell, close to its source, and then return their product, (lymph=reusable compounds plus compounds to be filtered by the kidneys), by way of the lymphatic heart (thoracic duct), to be blood system? 
2) As with our main digestive track, (stomach, small and large intestine), do all lymph tracks/sections require within them a mixture that contains pockets of air or gas, essential for chemical break down and absorption? 
3) Does/would the presence of air in the lymph system explain another reason for lymph to have to pass many valves before entering the blood system?
4) Does movement of each lymph track aid in digestion, as the wave aerate the water and humidifies the air? 
5) Is it the job of the lymph system, to carry white blood cells as they move up stream, sensing and tracking abnormal cells by their excretion into the lymph system, and does a job half done move the abnormal cell to a place where it can grow and multiply?
6) Can the body, with the help of the lymph system, move or give, a foreign or abnormal cell, a place to grow and live, (such as a mole), for observation and close control, or be moved to a place deep, to become a vital organ when viewed as a symbiotic partner?
7) Must a good understanding of our working, evolving body, take into account this fact; that our cells grow best when moving, or change to adapt when not.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I did have a swollen gouty ankle for the last couple of days, but now my footsie is feeling pretty good.
Yay for me!


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

alanejackson said:


> I heard someone say once; "all pain in the body is caused by a lack of circulation".



  I totally agree !!  When I get out on the town more in circulation I get to feeling really good !! I never even take the time to think about how bad I feel as I'm too busy !!


----------



## American Woman

What is this?  Fleisch Keuchle


----------



## REDDOGTWO

American Woman said:


> What is this? Fleisch Keuchle


 
It is seasoned hamburger put in a bread dough wrap and deep fried.  It is something that came from our German Russian heritage.  When done right, the taste is better than anything else.


----------



## Bobcat

I know the first word means flesh or meat, what's the other word?

_edit: Looks like the original spelling was Küchle, but either way it's a last name. Must be the dude/dudette who evented it in the wayback._


----------



## REDDOGTWO

bobpierce said:


> I know the first word means flesh or meat, what's the other word?


 
To be honest, I have no idea, other than with the bread.  I usually concentrate on the food itself, not the meaning.  The flesh part just took away a lot of the good taste.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Man ! As if I ain't got enough going on ! I woke up with a really swollen left foot . I'm walking like a duck with a stick up my as.....            Well you get the picture .

    Its been coming on for awhile and I thought I was smart my drinking Cranberry juice . I dunno why ... its just what I thought worked last time . 

   I finally went on WedMD and found out the last thing I want to do is drink 100% Vit C juice !!!!.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Man ! As if I ain't got enough going on ! I woke up with a really swollen left foot . I'm walking like a duck with a stick up my as.....            Well you get the picture .
> 
> Its been coming on for awhile and I thought I was smart my drinking Cranberry juice . I dunno why ... its just what I thought worked last time .
> 
> I finally went on WedMD and found out the last thing I want to do is drink 100% Vit C juice !!!!.


*CHERRY JUICE!*


----------



## American Woman

Pain killers and bed  I hope it gets better soon Al


----------



## pirate_girl

The prescribed Allopurinol, Aleve (nothing else works for gout... I know)
Mine comes and goes Al.
Ain't it nice to be getting old and falling apart? lol


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ain't it nice to be getting old and falling apart? lol


 
No ! I have not got time for this . I got things to do .I got lots of places I need to go and see and this does not fit in my trip schedule .I got a "bucket list" around here someplace.

And I ain't going to bed ...I wanna stay up just a little longer ...Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> No ! I have not got time for this . I got things to do .I got lots of places I need to go and see and this does not fit in my trip schedule .I got a "bucket list" around here someplace.
> 
> And I ain't going to bed ...I wanna stay up just a little longer ...Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee.....


You'll just have to bite the bullet, I'm afraid. 
Like I do when my ankle flares and I know I am doomed to walk, walk walk up and down that hall at work.
Don't be a sissy! LOL


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok I am a sissy ..... The little women went out and dug the crutches out of the shop , so I can walk . 

   Its moved into my entire left  foot now . Oh yippee!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I do not envy you, the only place that I have ever had it is the joint by the big toe. The whole foot sound quite painful. 

If you can go to bed and cover it up with a sheet, it is not to bad.


----------



## BigAl RIP

REDDOGTWO said:


> I do not envy you, the only place that I have ever had it is the joint by the big toe. The whole foot sound quite painful.
> 
> If you can go to bed and cover it up with a sheet, it is not to bad.


 
 The wife just put a ice bag on my foot  and I damn near went through the roof . This is the first time I remember that Gout  has caused me to use crutches to get around .


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Ain't it nice to be getting old and falling apart?


 
You don't have to be so old.  My son, who'se coming up on his 40th birthday has had it since his mid twenties although it wasn't diagnosed until a couple of years ago.  They just never considered gout in anyone so young.  He gets 2 or 3 attacks a year and it takes him completely out of the game.  No one else in the family has ever had it.  He must be a throwback to to some bad blood on my ex-wife's side.


----------



## Erik

ouch.
I've heard red wine/grape juice can also make it worse/prolong the agony due to the tannic acid levels in them.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> The wife just put a ice bag on my foot  and I damn near went through the roof . This is the first time I remember that Gout  has caused me to use crutches to get around .


When mine suddenly came on, I hobbled around jumping on one foot and used a CANE for two weeks until it subsided.
Trust me, I didn't like that at all.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> When mine suddenly came on, I hobbled around jumping on one foot and used a CANE for two weeks until it subsided.
> Trust me, I didn't like that at all.


 

 TWO WEEKS!!!!! There ain't no fickin way I'm puttin up with this for two weeks ! I plan on driving back to the Ranch in Idaho on Tuesday .

   They say it is a build up of Uric Acid caused by food . I'll just quit eatin ! 

   I can live off my fat for a month or two .
 I already told the wife to forget fixing me any dinner tonight .


----------



## Erik

drink lots of water
take some anti-inflammatories. (ibuprofen, ketoprufin, naproxen, etc...)
avoid heavy concentrations of red meat, foods high in nitrates (like bacon), and alcohol.

good luck.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> TWO WEEKS!!!!! There ain't no fickin way I'm puttin up with this for two weeks ! I plan on driving back to the Ranch in Idaho on Tuesday .
> 
> They say it is a build up of Uric Acid caused by food . I'll just quit eatin !
> 
> I can live off my fat for a month or two .
> I already told the wife to forget fixing me any dinner tonight .


Bahh!!
Read back on the post.
It's red meat, beer and greens that can cause a flare.
Have you had a side of beef and tons of spinach and asparagus lately, as well as enough beer to satisfy an Army?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Bahh!!
> Read back on the post.
> It's red meat, beer and greens that can cause a flare.
> Have you had a side of beef and tons of spinach and asparagus lately, as well as enough beer to satisfy and Army?


 
   Chicken salad last night and a steak and salad about 3 nights ago..... Don't drink beer in the States . Mostly we eat chicken about 4 -5 times a week. 

 Cereral with 1 piece of toast in the mornings, no meat . Lots of coffee


----------



## Erik

sounds like you need more dead cow in your diet so that the next time you have a flare you have something you can give up so you feel better sooner...


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Chicken salad last night and a steak and salad about 3 nights ago..... Don't drink beer in the States . Mostly we eat chicken about 4 -5 times a week.
> 
> Cereral with 1 piece of toast in the mornings, no meat . *Lots of coffee*


That's supposed to help the sitcheeashun.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> That's supposed to help the *sitcheeashun*.


What the hell is that ??? 

oh you mean _"situation"_ . 

Good God I hope thats what you mean. If its not ,I don't wanna know .........


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> What the hell is that ???
> 
> oh you mean _"situation"_ .
> 
> Good God I hope thats what you mean. If its not ,I don't wanna know .........


----------



## rback33

OK... two things from me...

1) Who knew a thread about gout could be so damn funny...
2) SOB I don't want to get old....


----------



## REDDOGTWO

rback33 said:


> OK... two things from me...
> 
> 1) Who knew a thread about gout could be so damn funny...
> 2) SOB I don't want to get old....


 
How old is that?


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> OK... two things from me...
> 
> 1) Who knew a thread about gout could be so damn funny...
> 2) SOB I don't want to get old....




Beats 'ell outa the alternative; o course that's JMO!!


----------



## CityGirl

*.....The typical description of a patient with gout was a wealthy, corpulent aristocrat, particularly one with an enormous appetite for food, drink and women.   (see link below for context of reference)*

Hehehe! You know I'm laughin'. Could this be a description of many of you gentlemen? From what I've seen so far..............
But seriously, Gout is a very uncomfortable condition. I do believe it and many of our health issues are directly related to the western diet. We have epidemic numbers of adult onset diabetes and even more frightening is that adult onset (type II) diabetes is becoming even more common in children. I am convinced there are 4 food types in our diet that are detrimental to our health Hydrogenated/partially hydrogenated oils (about a molecular bond short of being plastic), processed, bleached flour, sugar and corn/corn byproducts. When you read the labels for most packaged foods one or all the above will be listed. 
The root of many illnesses is inflammation and inflammation is generally the body's response to irritants. I'm all about knowing and treating the cause. I may be a nurse but I also believe we are way off base with mainstream medicine. Drugs treat symptoms but do not produce cure. 
The Weston Price Foundation is a great resource for nutrition related information.
Here is just a link regarding gout: 
http://www.westonaprice.org/askdoctor/gout.html


----------



## BigAl RIP

CityGirl said:


> *.....The typical description of a patient with gout was a wealthy, corpulent aristocrat, particularly one with an enormous appetite for food, drink and women. *


 

    Ok guys , She's got me figured out ! If she knows this much I am "outta here" because I sure as hell don't need my wife knowin  about them there two hussy's down in Vegas when I went to the Disco Dancing Roller Derby Skating Finals in 77  . 

   Who invited her anyway ??! 

   They told me not to worry that  _*"what happens in Vegas stayed in Vegas ",  *_I can't take the chance ......


----------

